# Iron Artist



## Maraxk Montale (Sep 5, 2010)

Excuse my noodishness but I'm kind of lost on what exactly "Iron Artist" is. I keep looking around FA and I see artists doing iron artist challenges. Is there like a set list of what you need to do to become an iron artist or is it just taking on challenges people ask of you?


----------



## Jw (Sep 5, 2010)

Maraxk Montale said:


> Excuse my noodishness but I'm kind of lost on what exactly "Iron Artist" is. I keep looking around FA and I see artists doing iron artist challenges. Is there like a set list of what you need to do to become an iron artist or is it just taking on challenges people ask of you?


 
For the most part, it's a series of drawings you agree to create. There's also apparently some sort of competition at a convention where contestants are given a wierd thing to create with-- cake icing, for example.
http://en.wikifur.com/wiki/Iron_Artist

But, for the most part, it's an uwritten contract artists makes with themself to put out a picture a day for likely 30-40 days, maybe longer. Keep an eye out for an artist doing one and find out if their challenge is coming from some site in particular.


----------



## Taralack (Sep 5, 2010)

From what I know of it, it's to do 100 commissions. Some artists do it with a list of themes.


----------



## Kushaba (Sep 12, 2010)

i would if i had more watchers. but since i don't draw porn and my style leaves much to be desired i don't think i can get it started.


----------



## KingCabbage (Sep 15, 2010)

Some people seem to be doing these as commissions, too, for a lower price, to encourage them to keep going I guess?


----------



## Kushaba (Sep 16, 2010)

hmm sounds like a plan. too bad noone likes my art because its clean.


----------



## Jw (Sep 16, 2010)

Okay, I found a shorter example of an iron artist thing here:
http://princesssylvia.tumblr.com/post/797361069/it-was-an-ugly-ugly-drawing-but-i-just-wanted-to

I hope this helps clarify some things concerning theme drawings


----------



## Limizuki (Aug 12, 2011)

Kushaba said:


> hmm sounds like a plan. too bad noone likes my art because its clean.



you don't have to draw porn to be popular

i'm thinking about doing iron artist things, but like the initial post, i have no idea what "iron artist" even means. I might just go off example from one of the people on my watch list...


----------



## Sar (Aug 28, 2011)

It would be something I would like to do... But I would like to get quicker at drawing stuff first. I would do a 'free' one.



Limizuki said:


> you don't have to draw porn to be popular


LOLWUT.


----------



## Ziggywolf (Jun 3, 2012)

So like doing 50 digital paintings in 3 months and selling them at a con, does that qualify?


----------



## laser (Jun 3, 2012)

Kushaba said:


> i would if i had more watchers. but since i don't draw porn and my style leaves much to be desired i don't think i can get it started.



You don't have to make it commissions, it can be gift art, trades or just pics for yourself, too. Also,



Limizuki said:


> you don't have to draw porn to be popular







Ziggywolf said:


> So like doing 50 digital paintings in 3 months and selling them at a con, does that qualify?



Some people just call that "Bronze Artist"

There are no official guidelines, though.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Jun 3, 2012)

This thread is way past its prime.


----------

